# ملك استطاع عد كل شيء ما عدا



## المهندسة المتفائلة (11 مايو 2006)

و[FONT=Arial Black, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]رد في الأثر والمعنى صحيح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال : ليلة المعراج عندما وصلت إلى السماء رأيت ملكا له ألف يد وفي كل يد ألف اصبع وكان يعد بأصابعه، فسألت جبرائيل عليه السلام عن اسمه وعن وظيفته وعمله ، فقال إنه ملك موكل على عدد قطرات المطر النازلة إلى الأرض .. فسألت الملك : هل تعلم عدد قطرات المطر النازلة من السماء إلى الأرض منذ خلق الله الأرض ؟ فأجاب الملك : يا رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) والله الذي بعثك بالحق نبياًَ إني لأعلم عدد قطرات المطر النازلة من السماء إلى الأرض عامة وكما أعلم الساقطة في البحار والقفار والمعمورة والمزروعة والأرض السـبخة والمقابر . قال النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) : فتعجبت من ذكائه وذاكرته في الحساب .. فقال الملك يا رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) ولكني بما لدي من الأيدي والأصابع وما عندي من الذاكرة والذكاء فإني أعجز من عد أمر واحد . فقلت له وما ذاك الامر ؟ قال الملك : إذا اجتمع عدد من أفراد أمتك في محفل وذكروا اسمك فصلوا عليك . فحينذاك أعجز عن حفظ ما لهؤلاء من الأجر والثواب إزاء صلواتهم عليك .... فأكثروا من الصلاة على النبي الأكرم والرسول الاعظم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial Black, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial Black, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ورد في الأثر والمعنى صحيح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال : ليلة المعراج عندما وصلت إلى السماء رأيت ملكا له ألف يد وفي كل يد ألف اصبع وكان يعد بأصابعه، فسألت جبرائيل عليه السلام عن اسمه وعن وظيفته وعمله ، فقال إنه ملك موكل على عدد قطرات المطر النازلة إلى الأرض .. فسألت الملك : هل تعلم عدد قطرات المطر النازلة من السماء إلى الأرض منذ خلق الله الأرض ؟ فأجاب الملك : يا رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) والله الذي بعثك بالحق نبياًَ إني لأعلم عدد قطرات المطر النازلة من السماء إلى الأرض عامة وكما أعلم الساقطة في البحار والقفار والمعمورة والمزروعة والأرض السـبخة والمقابر . قال النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) : فتعجبت من ذكائه وذاكرته في الحساب .. فقال الملك يا رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) ولكني بما لدي من الأيدي والأصابع وما عندي من الذاكرة والذكاء فإني أعجز من عد أمر واحد . فقلت له وما ذاك الامر ؟ قال الملك : إذا اجتمع عدد من أفراد أمتك في محفل وذكروا اسمك فصلوا عليك . فحينذاك أعجز عن حفظ ما لهؤلاء من الأجر والثواب إزاء صلواتهم عليك .... فأكثروا من الصلاة على النبي الأكرم والرسول الاعظم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial Black, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial Black, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ورد في الأثر والمعنى صحيح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال : ليلة المعراج عندما وصلت إلى السماء رأيت ملكا له ألف يد وفي كل يد ألف اصبع وكان يعد بأصابعه، فسألت جبرائيل عليه السلام عن اسمه وعن وظيفته وعمله ، فقال إنه ملك موكل على عدد قطرات المطر النازلة إلى الأرض .. فسألت الملك : هل تعلم عدد قطرات المطر النازلة من السماء إلى الأرض منذ خلق الله الأرض ؟ فأجاب الملك : يا رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) والله الذي بعثك بالحق نبياًَ إني لأعلم عدد قطرات المطر النازلة من السماء إلى الأرض عامة وكما أعلم الساقطة في البحار والقفار والمعمورة والمزروعة والأرض السـبخة والمقابر . قال النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) : فتعجبت من ذكائه وذاكرته في الحساب .. فقال الملك يا رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) ولكني بما لدي من الأيدي والأصابع وما عندي من الذاكرة والذكاء فإني أعجز من عد أمر واحد . فقلت له وما ذاك الامر ؟ قال الملك : إذا اجتمع عدد من أفراد أمتك في محفل وذكروا اسمك فصلوا عليك . فحينذاك أعجز عن حفظ ما لهؤلاء من الأجر والثواب إزاء صلواتهم عليك .... فأكثروا من الصلاة على النبي الأكرم والرسول الاعظم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial Black, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial Black, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]ورد في الأثر والمعنى صحيح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال : ليلة المعراج عندما وصلت إلى السماء رأيت ملكا له ألف يد وفي كل يد ألف اصبع وكان يعد بأصابعه، فسألت جبرائيل عليه السلام عن اسمه وعن وظيفته وعمله ، فقال إنه ملك موكل على عدد قطرات المطر النازلة إلى الأرض .. فسألت الملك : هل تعلم عدد قطرات المطر النازلة من السماء إلى الأرض منذ خلق الله الأرض ؟ فأجاب الملك : يا رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) والله الذي بعثك بالحق نبياًَ إني لأعلم عدد قطرات المطر النازلة من السماء إلى الأرض عامة وكما أعلم الساقطة في البحار والقفار والمعمورة والمزروعة والأرض السـبخة والمقابر . قال النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) : فتعجبت من ذكائه وذاكرته في الحساب .. فقال الملك يا رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) ولكني بما لدي من الأيدي والأصابع وما عندي من الذاكرة والذكاء فإني أعجز من عد أمر واحد . فقلت له وما ذاك الامر ؟ قال الملك : إذا اجتمع عدد من أفراد أمتك في محفل وذكروا اسمك فصلوا عليك . فحينذاك أعجز عن حفظ ما لهؤلاء من الأجر والثواب إزاء صلواتهم عليك .... فأكثروا من الصلاة على النبي الأكرم والرسول الاعظم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  [/FONT]


----------



## المهندسة المتفائلة (11 مايو 2006)

اتمنى ان تنال اعجاب الميع اختكم في الله المهندسة المتفائلة


----------



## محمد صبٌاح (11 مايو 2006)

.... السلام عليكم ....
شكرا لك على هذه الفائدة العظيمة ..... و اللهم صلي على نبينا محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم)


----------



## خالد 222 (17 مايو 2006)

جزاكي الله الف خير 
اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وغلى اله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## Tripoli (22 مايو 2006)

الصلاة و السلام عليك يا رسول الله.


----------



## tand (3 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وغلى اله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## eng_123 (8 يونيو 2006)

صلي الله علي محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## مهندس طيار (8 يونيو 2006)

والله حقا لقد تأثرت بالقصه جدا 
لجمال معناها وقتها 
الله يعطيكي عن كل من قرأها حسنات لا تعد ولا تحصي ويعطينا مثلك 

لاكن أرجوا من مشرفنا العظيم ان ينقل الموضوع الي موقعه في المنتدي العام او الاسلامي وشكرا
منتظرين منكي يا مهندسة المزيد من القصص الدينيه الرائعه ومتظرين منكي ايضا معلومات هندسيه مما لديكي 

وجزاك الله كل خير :55:


----------



## مهندس طيار (8 يونيو 2006)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد في الاولين 
وصلي اللهم وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد في الاخرين 
وصلي اللهم وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد في العالمين 
وصلي اللهم وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد في الملاء الاعلي الي يوم الدين 
وصلي اللهم وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله واصحابه والتابعين من بعده الي يوم الدين


----------



## السلطان الأبيض (12 يونيو 2006)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وأجز أختنا خير الجزاء على تذكيرنا الخير والدلالة عليه


----------



## م_ أبوعبيده (3 أغسطس 2006)

( اللهم صلى صلاة كامله وسلم سلاما تاما على سيدنا محمد الذي تحل به العقد وتنفرج به الكرب وتنقضي به الحوائج وتنال به الرغائب وحسن الخواتم ويستسقي الغمام بنور وجهه الكريم وعلى اله وصحبه فى كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لك يا الله )


----------



## م_ أبوعبيده (3 أغسطس 2006)

( اللهم صلى صلاة كامله وسلم سلاما تاما على سيدنا محمد الذي تحل به العقد وتنفرج به الكرب وتنقضي به الحوائج وتنال به الرغائب وحسن الخواتم ويستسقي الغمام بنور وجهه الكريم وعلى اله وصحبه فى كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لك يا الله )


----------



## وفاء1980 (3 أغسطس 2006)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك وتحنن على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت وباركت وتحننت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد وبارك الله فيكي اختي العزيزة


----------



## غاية مناي (3 أغسطس 2006)

*تاكدي*

تاكدي من صحة الحديث قبل ان تنشريه لان الحديث لايعقل ولست عالما بالحديث كما انك كذلك لست عالمة .
هناك حديث صحيح استطيع الجزم به وهو في فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله الله عليه وسلم 
يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما معناه من صلى علي صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا اي عشرة صلوات.
كذلك لا يجوز المغالاة في الرسول صلى الله عليه سلم كما غالت النصارى في عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام وادعو انه ابن الله زورا وبهتانا -وحاشا لله ان يكون له ولد- قال الله تعالى(لم يلد ولم يولد)سورة الاخلاص وذلك اني رايت في بعض الردود من الاخوة هداهم الله شيئا من المغالاة ويجب على كل مسلم ومسلمة التاكد من صحة الاحاديث قبل نشرها والايقصر في ذلك فنحن محاسبون في ذلك.
ارجو منك يااختي الفاضلة التاكد من صحةالحديث من علماء ثقات وعدم التسرع في مثل هذه الامور.
والسلام ختام.


----------



## منتصر (3 أغسطس 2006)

اعلم واتمنى ان تكون النيه طيبه فى رغبتك ان يحصل كل مسلم على اكثر قدر من الخير والحسنات ولكن لى رجاء عندك وعند كل من يتصدر للحديث النبوى ونقله والعلم بصفة عامه وهذا الرجاء هو ان لانكون كحاطب الليل وهو الرجل الذى يجمع الحطب بالليل وفى مكان مظلم فربما لايدرى هل الذى جمعه هذا عود من الحطب ام حيه اوثعبان موجود فى المكان فيتسبب ذلك فى ايذائه وربما ايذاء من بجواره مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------

